# Claim



## Mayte Hernández

Hi, please help me with the word claim in this context:
The corrosion scanning system comprises the features specified in Claim 6.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Peter P

Mayte

Referido a patentes, el término Claim yo lo traduzco como Demanda.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## V&VT

Sería importante conocer el tema de la traducción


----------



## Mayte Hernández

El tema es sobre sistemas de monitoreo de la corrosión. Por lo tanto demanda no me parece el término más adecuado.


----------



## V&VT

quizás podría ser una declaración... o tambvién un lema... aunque no estoy segura de que sea correcto en este contexto... parece ser como un artículo, una sección, etc.


----------



## Peter P

Erré en el post anterior, en el caso de patentes Claim se traduce como *Reivindicación* y estas se numeran en arábigo en forma consecutiva por cada aspecto que se reinvindica como invención.

(Sin justificarme, pero hace mucho tiempo que no choco con los términos de ese campo).

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## drasius

en informática se usa declaración,afirmación...
En tu contexto parece ser una norma o regla que también valdría

Tanto en series de televisión como en informática se usa el verbo claim como asegurar,afirmar,declarar..
Y para reivindicar o reclamar se usa demand,appeal según el caso


----------



## fernandobn97007

En este contexto, significa una afirmación (decir que se posee o decir que se tiene) una característica.


----------



## BTMIRALLES

Mayte Hernández said:


> Hi, please help me with the word claim in this context:
> The corrosion scanning system comprises the features specified in Claim 6.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 
La traducción es Reivindicación.
"...... comprende las características especificadas en la reivindicación 6".


----------



## Mayte Hernández

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## drasius

no, si lees el contexto no es reinvindicación, está hablando claramente de un componente informático, y yo no usaría el verbo comprende ya que es mejor usar se compone o consta de las caracteristicas especificadas en el apartado(punto) 6.........de informática creo que sé más que tú.
No hagáis caso a lo que pone el diccionario porque hasta en las series de tv, como bien dije arriba claim se usa como asegurar,afirmar,confirmar,declarar........


----------



## Mayte Hernández

Muchas gracias, saludos a todos.


----------

